# MAC - Pedro Lourenço Swatches



## Naynadine (May 30, 2014)

Place all your *Pedro Lourenço* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






​ ​ ​ Check out the *Pedro Lourenço Discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC x Pedro Lourenço (June 5, 2014)​


----------



## PinayGator (May 30, 2014)

NC 42 for reference:

  Gold Mirror L/G:





  Mirror L/G:





  TR:





  Ruby:





  Roxo:


----------



## Tatiana87 (May 30, 2014)

L to R: Top color, Bottom Color, All together.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 1, 2014)

Swatches top to bottom: Mirror, Gold Mirror, Roxo, Ruby, True Red  On me clockwise: Roxo, Ruby, True Red


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

True Red NC15


----------



## unraveling (Jun 16, 2014)

Peach beige on nc45


----------

